# 240sx candaian daytime running lights



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

I posted this in the 240 section, but they arent much of a help. do any of the 240 owners here any opinions on the canadian daytime running lights. and are they on all the time, or just when you have the driving lights on. i was thinking about getting a set, but PDM is the only seller and they sell them for like $96. so if you guys have a set for cheap or some info, i'll love to hear. thanks.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

DRLs are always on in your car, but I'm not sure what lights in the 240 are the DRLs

try http://www.npclub.com/bb/index.php

It is one of the most active Canadian Nissan Sites, they should have some advice.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

thanks FCS, sucks that i cant read french....however, my GF can!


----------

